# hi from bracknell berkshire



## Niks (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone 
Thought I would stop by and introduce myself Im Niki (Niks) 
I have finally moved into my own place and would now like to own a couple of female pet mice after years of begging my mother who would always say NO!! 
Look forward to chatting with you and learning as much as i can about these beautiful little creatures


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Niki  Good luck finding some mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi
:welcomeany


----------



## Niks (Jan 24, 2010)

julieszoo said:


> Welcome to the forum Niki  Good luck finding some mice


thanks Think im gonna need it!! Although have found a lovely lady in kent that takes in rescue mice  
so fingers crossed


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiya Niki, it's great getting out on your own - you can have as many pets as you want now!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!

My mousies add so much to my life; handling them is so relaxing; it makes the arthritis in my hands just kind of fade away, and when I'm bugged, holding a mousie or two really calms me down.


----------



## Niks (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi everyone well i didnt get my does  I got Bucks instead  
I went to the petshop today to get some more toys and to buy some fish food when i saw the shiop lady handling a pair of mice. 
I went over to have a look and the two prettiest little faces i have ever seen stared back at me
the lady asked me if Id mind holding them whilst she cleaned them out. 
Well what can i say one hold and i was smitten they were inquisitve but oh so friendly. 
The friendlier of the two is a pink eyed grey and white (im not good with colours i havent learned them yet) and I have called him Ludo. I instantly fell in love with he sat on my shoulder and just watched the lady clean the tank.Whilst his little budd, a white black eyed with brown cheeks sat in my hand and nibbled my jumpers sleeve. I have named him Jynx (short for high-jynx as I know he is gonna be up to all sorts of shinanigans) 
I will post pictures of my boys tomorrow when i finish work. 
If anyone has any words of wisdom or advice to impart im more than happy to absorb as much infomation as possible.


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi

welcome to the forum i am sure you will find out any info you need and 
make a few friends on the way

paul


----------

